# Verlassener Angelpark



## Aachen-Oli (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Ich gehe des Öfteren einen alten angelweiher besuchen , welchen ich in meiner Jugend befischt habe , um mir die Entwicklung diese anzuschauen . Jedoch ist der Besitzer vor einigen Jahren verstorben und der Weiher ist seit Ca 5 Jahren zum Verkauf angeboten und er wurde seit dem auch nicht betreten .
Heute bin ich beim spazieren gehen durch einen Zaun hindurch auf das Gelände gekommen . Und im kleinsten der 3 Seen war ein Karpfen ( Ca 95-105 cm groß )er war in eine Ecke gedrängt und konnte kaum schwimmen . Das Problem an diesem Teich ist , dass er sehr flach ist und austrocknet , mein Plan ist es diesen Karpfen rauszuangeln und ihn10 Meter weiter im großen Karpfen Weiher einzusetzen um ihm seine letzten Jahre dort Fristen zu lassen .
Doch ich habe einige Fragen .
Wie sollte ich versuchen ihn herauszukriegen ?
Welcher Köder und welche Montage ?
Welche rechtlichen Schritte können gegen mich eingeleitet werden wenn ich dabei erweicht werde ?


Ich würde gerne morgen den Fisch fangen , falls dies wichtig zur Beantwortung der Frage werden sollte .

Grüße ,
Oli


----------



## prinz1 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Hallo Oli

nur eins: Lass es ! Gibt richtig Ärger!

Verständige Behörden und laß die machen!
Ist besser für Deine "Kriminalakte" *grins*

der prinz




_


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Wenn es sich nicht als all zu schwer heraus stellen sollte, der Fisch dort wenig Chancen hat über den Winter zu kommen, nehme ein Netz, einen Kumpel und eine gute Nacht und Nebelaktion in Kauf.

Mit Sicherheit gehst du dabei ein gewisses Risiko ein, aber ich glaube es würde sich Lohnen solch einen Fisch ( wie alle anderen) zu Retten. Auch dafür stehen wir Angler ein und sollten uns nicht zu schade sein.

Ich will dich dazu nicht anstiften, ich möchte dir nur schreiben das ich jetzt schon dabei wäre es umzusetzen.


----------



## carpforce1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Kauf doch den Weiher! 

 Was dir blühen könnte: Unbefugtes betreten von Privateigentum, Hausfriedensbruch und versuchter Diebstahl.

 Kannst es dir aussuchen.

 Ich würde es auf dem Amt melden.


----------



## LenSch (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Je nach Kläger ggf. sogar Wilderei da du weder Begehungsrecht noch Fischereirecht hast


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



carpforce1 schrieb:


> ...
> Was dir blühen könnte: Unbefugtes betreten von Privateigentum, Hausfriedensbruch...
> ...



Wird bei Anzeige mit Sicherheit aus Mangel des öffentlichen Interesse auf Privatklageweg verwiesen. Und so doof darauf zu klagen werden bei einer 1x Aktion die wenigsten sein.


Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



LenSch schrieb:


> Je nach Kläger ggf. sogar Wilderei da du weder Begehungsrecht noch Fischereirecht hast



Der Tümpel hat einen Eigentümer, also kann es nie Wilderei sein. Im gegebenen Fall handelt es sich immer um Diebstahl.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Aachen-Oli schrieb:


> Welche rechtlichen Schritte können gegen mich eingeleitet werden wenn ich dabei erweicht werde ?




Falls sich der Staatsanwalt nicht erweichen läßt ist das Hausfriedensbruch und Diebstahl!

Vielleicht weicht dich aber auch bloß der Besitzer fix ein.:q


----------



## LenSch (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Warum kann es denn keine Wilderei sein? Sobald man doch keine gültige Erlaubniskarte hat, gilt es doch als Wilderei, oder nicht?

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Da es sich um ein geschlossenes Gewässer mit Eigentümer handelt, ist es Diebstahl. Wilderei kann nur in "offenen" Gewässern stattfinden.


----------



## LenSch (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Vielen dank für die Info! Wieder was gelernt #6


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Diebstahl? Er will ihn ja nur in ein anderes Gewässer auf dem Grundstück umsetzen und nicht für sich behalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Wie war das mit Petra und den ganzen Verrückten? Tierkäfige aufmachen und "retten", Nerzfarm, Hühnerfarm, nun Karpfenfarm usw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diebstahl? Er will ihn ja nur in ein anderes Gewässer auf dem Grundstück umsetzen und nicht für sich behalten.




Wenn er da erfolgreich angelt, ist das erst einmal Diebstahl! 

Die Motivation dahinter kann er dann im Worst Case einem Staatsanwalt auseinandersetzen

Hausfriedensbruch liegt schon vor, sobald er einen Fuß durch/über die Umfriedung da setzt.

Das sind nun mal die Fakten! 
Ob es gelingt bzw. notwendig sein wird, sich aus so einer Schaiße rauszuquatschen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Moin Leude! 

Finde doch einfach den Eigentümer raus ruf ihn an und erklär ihm die Lage und was du gedenkst zu tun! 

Lass es dir dann am Besten noch schriftlich geben dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite und kannst hoch offiziell und ganz in Ruhe walten!


Greetz HH


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Das mit dem eigentümer kann schwierig werden.
Wenn doch der eigentümer aufgehört hat und ggf. Verstorben ist.....
Am besten die Behörden informieren in der Hoffnung dass die was tun.......#c


----------



## Herman Hummerich (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Der See steht doch zum Verkauf und über den Makler oder so den Eigentümer raus zu finden ist doch kein Problem!

Wenn man so nicht an die gewünschte Info kommt tarnt man sich als potenzieller Käufer! 

Man muss nur n Weg suchen irgendwie kommt man an die Leute!


----------



## Duke1980 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

*Das ist nie und nimmer Diebstahl!* |smash:

Da du die Sache (also den Fisch) ja nicht für dich behältst bzw. an einen Dritten weitergibst bzw. aneignest und bereichern willst du dich dadurch ja auch nicht. #4
Vorausgesetzt der 2te Tümpel wo du ihn einsetzen willst gehört nicht zum gleichen Besitzer.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Aachen-Oli schrieb:


> Und im kleinsten der 3 Seen war ein Karpfen ( Ca 95-105 cm groß )er war in eine Ecke gedrängt und konnte kaum schwimmen . Das Problem an diesem Teich ist , dass er sehr flach ist und austrocknet , mein Plan ist es diesen Karpfen rauszuangeln und ihn10 Meter weiter im großen Karpfen Weiher einzusetzen um ihm seine letzten Jahre dort Fristen zu lassen .




Hört sich nicht nach großen Umzug an sondern nach einer "Tierrettung" mit Lebenslangen Absitzen einen Teich weiter.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Duke1980 schrieb:


> *Das ist nie und nimmer Diebstahl!* |smash:



Ok, dann hätten wir das geklärt. |uhoh:


----------



## Duke1980 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ok, dann hätten wir das geklärt. |uhoh:



*Diebstahl*

Einen Diebstahl im Sinne des § 242 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) begeht, wer einem anderen eine fremde bewegliche Sache in der Absicht wegnimmt, sie sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen.


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dir, wie in den letzten Beiträgen mal wieder genussvoll ausgebreitet, ungeheuerliche Anklagen und Strafen drohen (es fehlen noch Brandstiftung, Vorbereitung eines Angriffskrieges und Arglistiges Herumlungern), wie möchtest Du denn dein Kapitalverbrechen, dass Dich aus der zivilisierten Gesellschaft katapultieren wird, anstellen? Hört sich nämlich fast so an, als könntest Du den Karpfen flink Keschern und umsetzen. Angeln birgt da ein ungleich 
 höheres Risiko. Da ich- wie offensichtlich viele andere auch- immer Matlock und Liebling Kreuzberg geguckt habe, muss ich dir natürlich von
 jedweder Aktion abraten.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dir, wie in den letzten Beiträgen mal wieder genussvoll ausgebreitet, ungeheuerliche Anklagen und Strafen drohen (es fehlen noch Brandstiftung, Vorbereitung eines Angriffskrieges und Arglistiges Herumlungern), wie möchtest Du denn dein Kapitalverbrechen, dass Dich aus der zivilisierten Gesellschaft katapultieren wird, anstellen? Hört sich nämlich fast so an, als könntest Du den Karpfen flink Keschern und umsetzen. Angeln birgt da ein ungleich
> höheres Risiko. Da ich- wie offensichtlich viele andere auch- immer Matlock und Liebling Kreuzberg geguckt habe, muss ich dir natürlich von
> jedweder Aktion abraten.




|jump:|jump:|jump:


tight lines
Tom

p.s.: bei der Wahl der Waffen darauf achten, das du nicht     auch noch gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz verstösst
.....


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Beim nächsten Gerichtstermin nehme ich mir auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt aus dem Anglerboard #g


----------



## Keyless (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

@Angler 2097 genau:m.
 Davon abgesehen , wieso wird das Thema vorher hier breitgetreten? Ich hätte danach was dazu geschrieben , so ist das -naja.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Duke1980 schrieb:


> *Diebstahl*
> 
> Einen Diebstahl im Sinne des § 242 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) begeht, wer einem anderen eine fremde bewegliche Sache in der Absicht wegnimmt, sie sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen.




In dem Moment wo er den Fisch in den Händen hält, HAT er ihn sich angeeignet.
Sonst würde ja jeder Bankräuber die Beute auch nur irgdnwo hinlegen wollen, das hat man fest vorgehabt 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Nur für mich würde hier der gute alte Satz: 
"Wo kein Kläger ,da kein Richter" klingen


----------



## Spiker86 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Nur für mich würde hier der gute alte Satz:
> "Wo kein Kläger ,da kein Richter" klingen



Seh ich genauso!
Wird schon gut gehen!
Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und auf!
Halb so wild!lass dich nicht verrückt machen 
Durch manche Aussagen hier!


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Wo ist das Problem nicht schwer  heraus zubekommen wem das  Grundstück  gehört Einverständnis  eingeholt Fische retten.
Oder Petra einschalten der  Besitzer hat auch Pflichten seinen Tieren gegenüber. 
Kann sein das es eine Erbengemeinschaftliches ist und vom nix weiß


----------



## gambinho (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Tu es!


----------



## racoon (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Der Angler, der einen Fisch vorsätzlich angelt um ihn wieder schwimmen zu lassen (wenn auch in einem anderen Gewässer).

Poste das ganze hier am besten mit Bildern und aus Vereinfachungsgründen gleich mit Deiner kompletten Anschrift. Wird nicht lange dauern, bis Du Post bekommst.

#q


----------



## FlitzeZett (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Für die Hobby Juristen - in dem Gesetzestext steht es wörtlich nicht drin, aber schaut mal nach "Zueignungsabsicht"

Und dann neben dem Unterschied zwischen Fischen in geschlossenen Gewässer und z.b Flüssen der schon genannt wurde

Fischwilderei und Diebstahl im Vergleich... bei Diebstahl ist schon der Versuch strafbar


----------



## kaffeefreund (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Apropos Zueignungsabsicht... 

Gerade durch diesen Thread wird ja auch für den Staatsanwalt später deutlich, dass der Kollege von vornherein keine Zueignungsabsicht hatte! Also juristisch alles richtig gemacht. :m


----------



## Deep Down (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

@FlitzeZett
Ja und zu welchem Ergebnis möchtest Du nun kommen?


----------



## kaffeefreund (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Bei fehlender Zueignungsabsicht ist der Tatbestand des Diebstahls, § 242 StGB, nicht erfüllt. 

Aber viel interessanter ist doch die Frage: Um welche Teiche geht's eigentlich? Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier aus dem Board Interesse an der Bewirtschaftung...|wavey:


----------



## Duke1980 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo er den Fisch in den Händen hält, HAT er ihn sich angeeignet.
> Sonst würde ja jeder Bankräuber die Beute auch nur irgdnwo hinlegen wollen, das hat man fest vorgehabt
> 
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
> ...



Naja, er will sich den Fisch ja nicht aneignen bzw. sich damit bereichern.

Das würde laut deiner Beurteilung bedeuten: 

Bsp.: Du bist Kellner und der Gast hat seine Geldtasche am Tisch liegen lassen. Du nimmst diese und rennst ihm/ihr hinterher und übergibst sie brav den Eigentümer. In dem Zeitraum wo du die Geldtasche genommen hast, bis zur zurückgabe, wärst du laut deiner Einschätzung ein Dieb. Da du sie dir ja nicht angeeignet hast, mit dem Vorsatz dich zu bereichern kann das kein Diebstahl sein. Wenn du die Geldbörse jedoch einsteckst und in der Küche verschwindest, sieht die sache ganz anders aus. 

http://juracrash.de/?thema=diebstahl

Sei es wie es sei, mMn ist das umsetzen des Karpfens kein Diebstahl. LG


----------



## Duke1980 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

An deiner  Stelle würde ich den/die zuständigen um Erlaubnis fragen/bitten den Fisch umsetzen zu dürfen. Damit bist du dann 100% supersave. 

LG


----------



## Justsu (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Mal ganz im Ernst, worum geht's hier eigentlich? Um einen verlassenen Tümpel in dem ein Karpfen schwimmt!

Jetzt mal den "worst case" angenommen: Der Threadersteller geht auf das Grundstück, keschert den Karpfen und wird in dem Augenblick vom Besitzer überrascht!

Wer glaubt denn jetzt im Ernst, dass der Teichbesitzer (dem an dem Teich und dem/den Karpfen offensichtlich ja eh nicht so wahnsinnig viel liegen kann) ihn wegen Hausfriedensbruch, Diebstahl und was weiß ich nicht noch alles anzeigen wird??? Hallo? 

Viel wahrscheinlicher wird jawohl sein, dass sich der Besitzer für die beherzte Aktion bedankt, oder MAXIMAL den "Störenfried" vom Grundstück jagt! Und selbst wenn er eine Anzeige erhebt: Hausfriedensbruch auf einem verlassenen Grundstück und das Keschern eines Karpfens... Was soll da denn bitte bei rauskommen? Das ist doch eine Lapalie! Man kann sich auch wegem jedem Mist ins Hemd machen!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Sag mal, habt ihr alle den Schuss nicht gehört?
Warum wird hier denn nur so selten vorgeschlagen einfach mal den Besitzer zu informieren? Ist ja schon erwähnt worden wie dies machbar ist.

Vielleicht ist dieser garnicht in der Ecke wohnhaft und keine Ahnung wie der Zustand der Gewässer ist? Oder hat die Tümpel durch ein Erbe erhalten, aber nix mit Wasserlöchern mit blöden Fischis drin am Hut? Ist ja durchaus möglich. Oder sitzt im Rollstuhl und kann garnicht auf das Gelände? Gibt zig Möglichkeiten warum die Situation so sein kann wie sie jetzt ist. Vieleicht auch einfach nur unwissen?

Stellt euch einfach mal vor wie ihr euch fühlen würdet, wenn an eurem Tümpel morgens ein "Carp Hunter" sitzen würde und Fische in den Fluss nebendran umsetzen würde. Und ihr dann noch zufällig so einen Thread im Internet findet, wo  sofort 90% aller Angler den Ersteller zur Straftat ermutigen. Kein Wunder dass es Peta so leicht hat. A propos Peta....:

Der größte Witz: bevor auch nur ansatzweise die Situation geklärt ist, ruft ihr nach PETA? ERNSTHAFT? Ihr holt euch diesen Verein ins eigene Boot?
Die kann man immernoch einschalten wenn sich der Besitzer sturschaltet und ein altes großes Tier Mutwillig verrecken lässt.


----------



## Vanner (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Ähm ersten Post gelesen und verstanden?

Mit der Petra Sache gebe ich dir allerdings Recht.


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Worum es mir geht mit meinem Post? 

Einfach nur etwas helfen aufzuklären... wird ja sehr oft falsch gedeutet.

Es gibt ja noch mehr Tatbestände die für einen Diebstahl notwendig sind. Aber so tief will ich es nicht ausdefinieren.

Mein Rat zur Sache - Besitzer fragen oder zuständiges Amt verständigen - sonst Finger weg weil nicht seins. 

Traurig aber ist halt so


----------



## Jens_74 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Der Trööt wird mal wieder ausgeleiert bis zum geht nicht mehr und artet aus in Diskussionen. Aber gut.

 Fragt sich eigentlich keiner warum der Fragesteller nichts mehr von sich gibt ? Oder mal ein Feedback ? Er wollte am nächsten Tag los... hat zig Ratschläge bekommen... nix. 

 Was ich damit sagen will ist nur das: Da wird was losgetreten wo sich zig Leute damit beschäftigen und dann natürlich auch neugierig sind was daraus geworden ist.
 Kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor...


----------



## Duke1980 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Ich finds cool, da ich denke das er alles schon gemeistert hat  ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## racoon (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Fragt sich eigentlich keiner warum der Fragesteller nichts mehr von sich gibt ? Oder mal ein Feedback ? Er wollte am nächsten Tag los... hat zig Ratschläge bekommen... nix.



Ganz klar - der wurde verhaftet und hockt jetzt im Loch. Er hatte ein Messer dabei, bewaffneter Teichüberfall lautet die Anklage.


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*



racoon schrieb:


> Ganz klar - der wurde verhaftet und hockt jetzt im Loch. Er hatte ein Messer dabei, bewaffneter Teichüberfall lautet die Anklage.



:m:q:vik:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

obwohl ich eindringlich darauf hingewiesen habe, das bei der Wahl der Waffen höchste Sorgfalt angebracht ist ..... tststststs...:q:q:q:q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## carpnorbert (24. November 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Wenn du ihn siehst starke Schnur stabiler Haken und versuch es mit Schwimmbrot oder frag den Besitzer ob du ihn umsetzen darfst...Fragen kostet nichts ansonsten untere Wasserbehörde...


----------



## phirania (24. November 2016)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Der Kapfen dürfte evtl.schon umgesiedelt  oder eingefroren sein....


----------



## Aachen-Oli (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Verlassener Angelpark*

Hi Leute , 
Danke für die vielen Ratschläge!
Leider melde ich mich erst jetzt, da ich den Thread bereits vergessen habe 
Bevor alle fragen , der Fisch würde umgesiedelt und ich würde nicht verhaftet und nach Guantanamo verfrachtet |supergri
Nachdem ich mich ein weiteres Mal morgens auf den Weg machte, um den Fisch zu bergen hätte ich beim fünften Anlauf endlich Erfolg . Anfangs war der Fisch sehr schreckhaft, sobald ich nah rankam verschwand dieser sofort in den Algen ( anschleichen und co , brachte auch nichts )
Jedoch konnte ich ihn Schluss endlich überlisten und in nach einem relativ kurzen Drill ins benachbarte Gewässer umsetzen . 
Er war 110 cm groß ( mein bislang größter fang in einem solch kleinen Gewässer)
War vor kurzem mal wieder vorbei schauen und tatsächlich sah ich ihn mit einer Gruppe von 2-3 kleineren Karpfen an der Oberfläche .

Fazit: Fisch gefangen 
         Keine Anzeige 
         Und ein gutes Gewissen 

Danke an alle, die sich hier beteilligt haben#h

Grüße,
Oli


----------

